# Address on W9?



## gmonahan (Nov 5, 2011)

Has anyone had to fill out a W9 for a speaking fee in the US?

I was initially sent a W-8BEN form, but since I am a US Citizen I need to fill out a W9. Do I put my US address on the W9 then, so it matches my SSN and other tax info, or do I put my Canadian address and hope it all matches with the change of address down the road?

Thanks!


----------

